# NS Engineer's son watches Dad drive train



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Norfolk Southern Engineer's son watches Dad drive train


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Isn't that cool?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very heart warming.

Several years ago NS ran a well publicised Steam fan train from Jacksonville to
Valdosta, Georgia. At every rail crossing, there would be a group of onlookers.
And always, several dads with little tykes sitting on their shoulders to see
the trains. It would cause a 'catch' in the chest every time.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's pretty neat, love the laughs!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i liked the horn work


----------

